# Raisin Warning



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

They're poison to dogs. Here's the info...



Written by:
Laurinda Morris, DVM
Danville Veterinary Clinic
Danville, Ohio

This week I had the first case in history of raisin toxicity ever seen at
MedVet. My patient was a 56-pound, 5 yr old male neutered lab mix that ate
half a canister of raisins sometime between 7:30AM & 4:30PM on Tuesday. He
started with vomiting, diarrhea & shaking about 1AM on Wednesday but the
owner didn't call my emergency service until 7AM. 

I had heard about raisins & grapes causing acute Renal failure but hadn't
seen any formal paper on the subject. We had her bring the dog in
immediately. In the meantime, I called the ER service at MedVet & the doctor
there was like me - had heard something about it, but.... Anyway, we
contacted the ASPCA National Animal Poison Control Center & they said to
give IV fluids at 1 1/2 times maintenance & watch the kidney values for the
next 48-72 hours. 

The dog's BUN (blood urea nitrogen level) was already at 32 (normal less
than 27) & creatinine over 5 (1.9 is the high end of normal). Both are
monitors of kidney function in the bloodstream. We placed an IV catheter &
started the fluids. Rechecked the renal values at 5 PM & the BUN was over 40
& creatinine over 7 with no urine production after a liter of fluids. At the
point I felt the dog was in acute renal failure & sent him on to MedVet for
a urinary catheter to monitor urine output overnight as well as overnight
care. 

He started vomiting again overnight at MedVet & his renal values have
continued to increase daily. He produced urine when given lasix as a
diuretic. He was on 3 different anti-vomiting medications & they still
couldn't control his vomiting. Today his urine output decreased again, his
BUN was over 120, his creatinine was at 10, his phosphorus was very elevated
& his blood pressure, which had been staying around 150, skyrocketed to
220. He continued to vomit & the owners elected to 
euthanize.

This is a very sad case - great dog, great owners who had no idea raisins
could be a toxin. Please alert everyone you know who has a dog of this very
serious risk. Poison control said as few as 7 raisins or grapes could be
toxic. Many people I know give their dogs grapes or raisins as treats
including our ex-handler's. Any exposure should give rise to immediate
concern.



Even if you don't have a dog, you might have friends who do. This is worth
passing on to them.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Carl! I don't normally give any raisins to my dog but I would not have given it any thought as to them being toxic. As always I am skeptic about these types of stories and so I immediately looked it up on www.snopes.com which is a good source for weeding out urban legends. The most surprising thing that I found was that the story that you posted was not only valid but it was in fact from a vet in Danville, OH which is only about 20 miles from me. I know of the vet clinic but have never dealt with them. Apparently this happened in 2004.

Again, thanks Carl for the heads up!!!


----------

